# Francis diet



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

I follow Scott on twitter, and I like his approach to training and diet. I was thinking of using him as an online coach maybe. Anybody have any feedback on results they've maybe had or know details of what his plans are like?

Any comments welcome,

cheers


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

I think you've just opened a can of worms


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

who is scott?


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

Not wanting to. Just wondering what his plans entail, before I part with my cash.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldn't use him. He's happy to take your money and give barely anything in return.

He sends copy and paste diets and doesn't take into consideration anything you tell him. For example foods you dont like or can't eat.

I'm speaking from personal experience


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

He seems genuine on his twitter. This is what I was weary of. I don't want to spend on something that's been copied off say the likes of bb.com.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

are we on about dutch scott by any chance??


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> are we on about dutch scott by any chance??


 Yes


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Yes


fuking con man is all i can say. gave me and a mate the exact same routine and diet. at the time i was dieting and about 30lb heavier than him (including a good bit more muscle) i paid him and after 2 weeks stopped replying to emails and texts


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

Dutch Scott?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Dutch Scott?


he was a member on here a while ago, dont know if hes still on. he ran team alpha and was a "PT"


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Dutch Scott?


That was his username on here.


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm guessing he wasn't liked much. His advice always seems genuine and quite educated on his twitter page. Making me very weary of spending any money now.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

finlay04 said:


> he was a member on here a while ago, dont know if hes still on. he ran team alpha and was a "PT"


" PT" = P1ss Taker in this case.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

dt36 said:


> " PT" = P1ss Taker in this case.


a more true word was never spoken....or typed


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

From my experience, I was bombarded with emails when I showed interest in his diet plan a lot to do with, when's the money coming, is the money ready to go, mate you ready to go ahead etc etc..then when I said il have a think about it I never heard from him again


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

In for the comments.

There are a few lads on my Instagram that he coaches and they can't praise him enough. He still coaches members here too iirc.

I think he picks and chooses who he focuses his attention on.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Silvaback said:


> In for the comments.
> 
> There are a few lads on my Instagram that he coaches and they can't praise him enough. He still coaches members here too iirc.
> 
> I think he picks and chooses who he focuses his attention on.


don't know him but from comments it sounds like he helps the guys with the best physiques. Good advertising for more people to mug off lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Some people think he's great others think he's bad. I think he's ok


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

My own take is : he made @RACK look like an Ethiopian and has shown he cannot get anybody ready including himself, finished 5th in a British Quali when he stated he would win it outright. Think he is OK, but full of sh1t. Would I pay him money, no chance......


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> My own take is : he made @RACK look like an Ethiopian and has shown he cannot get anybody ready including himself, finished 5th in a British Quali when he stated he would win it outright. Think he is OK, but full of sh1t. Would I pay him money, no chance......












@liam0810 - Cumbrian ukbff show 1st place classic class in a line up that included a guy who finished 5th at previous years Brits in classics










2nd place beginners  but Brits invite - beaten out by a big mofo on the day

I'm not Scott's biggest fan anymore BUT he does know his stuff and is one of the best at getting people show ready.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was a bit on the lean side


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Also Clare Barks top 3 finish at UK nationals


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Francesca fox 1st show, trained 9 months and now WBFF pro



To be fair he might talk some sh1t but it sells at the end of the day. And to say he doesn't know what he's doing is unfair


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've said it many times, we worked well together and were good mates. Speak every now and then still.

A lot don't rate him but I can't and won't comment on that as my personal experience working with him was good and I learnt a hell of a lot of things from him.

Can he waffle on.... Yes, but can't we all. Does he know what he's doin.... Yes and more than some might think.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

The pic he put of himself on Twitter a couple weeks back, can't deny it is impressive, and his miises for that matter....she looked insane and won her pro card!!

He clearly knows the game and how to manipulate the body but he just seems to clash on personalities imo

His tweets though are a load of sh1te though........but all good maketing.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> The pic he put of himself on Twitter a couple weeks back, can't deny it is impressive, and his miises for that matter....she looked insane and won her pro card!!
> 
> He clearly knows the game and how to manipulate the body but he just seems to clash on personalities imo
> 
> His tweets though are a load of sh1te though........but all good maketing.


This one....



Pretty impressive to say the least.

He's just a marmite type of guy, can't deny he knows his stuff.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dont think anyone doubts his knowledge

just communication skills etc...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> This one....
> 
> View attachment 152488
> 
> ...


Yep thats the one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> @liam0810 - Cumbrian ukbff show 1st place classic class in a line up that included a guy who finished 5th at previous years Brits in classics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will, cannot argue with that, especially considering I have never been in that condition. I retract 50% of my statement


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Will, cannot argue with that, especially considering I have never been in that condition. I retract 50% of my statement


You can keep the "think he is ok, but full of ****. Would I pay him money, no chance" - that'd be completely justified as my thoughts exactly now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> @liam0810 - Cumbrian ukbff show 1st place classic class in a line up that included a guy who finished 5th at previous years Brits in classics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the ugly fooker in the second pic anyway


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> You can keep the "think he is ok, but full of ****. Would I pay him money, no chance" - that'd be completely justified as my thoughts exactly now


I want to know more but feel you aint going to spill


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I never thought he didnt know his stuff, its just he care more about money than the people hes training and the less he thinks of them the less bothered he is about giving them their monies worth....then fuks off


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Who's the ugly fooker in the second pic anyway


That's what diet does to you lmao;










^ show time










^ offseason

Ugly in both tbf


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> That's what diet does to you lmao;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a totally different look. Look like 2 different people W. Does Q still love you when you look emaciated


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> I want to know more but feel you aint going to spill


I don't need to drag his name down, he's doing well and is good at what he does. Changed my physique for the better and enjoyed working with him at the time.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> That's what diet does to you lmao;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no offense but you look like a proper fat bastard off season :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> no offense but you look like a proper fat bastard off season :laugh:


I'm not posting my ugly mug up then


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Wow, what a totally different look. Look like 2 different people W. Does Q still love you when you look emaciated


Face really does go sucked right down the the skull lol. Yet to find out mate! Haha she's seen pictures and doesn't like it already, said she will be feeding me up again once I've competed. I ain't going to argue, I love my food lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> no offense but you look like a proper fat bastard off season :laugh:


300 DL, who gives a fook what you look like when you can dead 300?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Wow, what a totally different look. Look like 2 different people W. Does Q still love you when you look emaciated


Let's not have this conversation.... 

(of course I will!) :wub:

And Will.... What happens with the beard around show time??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I'm not posting my ugly mug up then


I never said ugly....i could stare into those beautiful eyes all day :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Let's not have this conversation....
> 
> (of course I will!) :wub:
> 
> And Will.... What happens with the beard around show time??


It always stays  you can plan facial hair for show day lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> no offense but you look like a proper fat bastard off season :laugh:


I know.....










I do like to get chunky


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> I know.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like abit of cushion for the pushin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scott is a good guy as a person, i have known him for a fair time now and count him as a friend, he is full of crap sometimes that is for sure but to be fair he knows his stuff when it comes to nutrition....

i don't necessarily agree with some of his methods but he does get results although his communication skills with many are very bad, and whilst there is some really good examples of those he has got into condition and transformed unfortunately it seems there are much more than feel he has not been good to work with......


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

we can always trust paul to give us a balanced yet honest answer


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Scott is a good guy as a person, i have known him for a fair time now and count him as a friend, he is full of crap sometimes that is for sure but to be fair he knows his stuff when it comes to nutrition....
> 
> i don't necessarily agree with some of his methods but he does get results although his communication skills with many are very bad, and whilst there is some really good examples of those he has got into condition and transformed unfortunately it seems there are much more than feel he has not been good to work with......


Fair enough Paul, I would state that your post paints a more rounded and rational approach to Scott and his coaching appeal. It doesn't change my opinion though. Would I pay him to coach me? No chance.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Scott is a good guy as a person, i have known him for a fair time now and count him as a friend, he is full of crap sometimes that is for sure but to be fair he knows his stuff when it comes to nutrition....
> 
> i don't necessarily agree with some of his methods but he does get results although his communication skills with many are very bad, and whilst there is some really good examples of those he has got into condition and transformed unfortunately it seems there are much more than feel he has not been good to work with......


When are you down in CW next? You can workout at my Gym. Vandal was there a few weeks back, strong guy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough Paul, I would state that your post paints a more rounded and rational approach to Scott and his coaching appeal. It doesn't change my opinion though. Would I pay him to coach me? No chance.


Oh don't get me wrong, i like Scott but i would not pay him any money......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> When are you down in CW next? You can workout at my Gym. Vandal was there a few weeks back, strong guy.


mind has gone blank buddy CW??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> mind has gone blank buddy CW??


Canary Wharf.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Canary Wharf.


ha ha of course lol

yes mate certainly will, i was in the city on wednesday training with Phil Learney at UP....awesome session but go do i hate the city on a hot day lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> ha ha of course lol
> 
> yes mate certainly will, i was in the city on wednesday training with Phil Learney at UP....awesome session but go do i hate the city on a hot day lol


Same, you have never seen anybody sweat as much as me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> ha ha of course lol
> 
> yes mate certainly will, i was in the city on wednesday training with Phil Learney at UP....awesome session but go do i hate the city on a hot day lol


Try working here 5 days a week!

Back on topic, i don't have an opinion on Scott but having been a member on here and various other forums that he's been on for quite a few years i've certainly noticed that there's been more of his customers moaning about his lack of communication and attitude towards them than those praising him.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Same, you have never seen anybody sweat as much as me


I dunno mate, you haven't seen me on the central line in July on tren.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wanna know where he buys his followers from


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Shame, he seams like an alright kinda guy, he's a funny ****er I know that much.

Edited to add, anyone see his misses training after her show? It's going to be interesting to see her condition in Vegas!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I heard he beat bruce willis in an arm wrestle.

also heard he has ripped off supposed friends for a lot of money and also tells a lot of porkie pies.

One of these statements is true.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@liam0810, stop posting pics of birds like that FFS.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @liam0810, stop posting pics of birds like that FFS.


Hahah I know mate! Fran his missus I trained with him and her at Bodypower and was at her show. She's gorgeous!

But I will agree with a few on here about Scott getting back to you on stuff. When I first started with him he frustrated the fcuk out of me with how long it took him to reply to things. And I've had lads on twitter and on here since even message about the same thing. He does get back to you but he can take his time which is frustrating.

As a coach for me personally I love working with him and looking forward to him getting me ready for my show and am glad I've got him in my corner. As a person as well he's a good bloke and even helped me out when I've needed it on a good few occasions.

But if you don't know him and aren't used to how he works and can't see through his cr4p on twitter and Facebook then he probably can annoy you.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I heard he beat bruce willis in an arm wrestle.
> 
> also heard he has ripped off supposed friends for a lot of money and also tells a lot of porkie pies.
> 
> One of these statements is true.


I remember that arm wrestle. It was amazing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Hahah I know mate! Fran his missus I trained with him and her at Bodypower and was at her show. She's gorgeous!
> 
> But I will agree with a few on here about Scott getting back to you on stuff. When I first started with him he frustrated the fcuk out of me with how long it took him to reply to things. And I've had lads on twitter and on here since even message about the same thing. He does get back to you but he can take his time which is frustrating.
> 
> ...


Good to hear another side to the story imo. Looked tremendous on stage, well done.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Good to hear another side to the story imo. Looked tremendous on stage, well done.


I will be honest about Scott though as would never wanna be blamed for misleading people. He's a great coach in my experience but can frustrate you with communication.

And cheers mate. Hopefully bigger and better this year


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This is all a good show of how he can market himself too, 5 pages about him and someone only mentioned his name.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a bad experience with Scott also. He was living fairly close to me in Bath and I decided to use him as I needed some help/ideas after a time off training due to cancer. Like many people have said he was very enthusiastic at first, asked me loads of questions and agreed we would meet - but first I had to pay him the money... I paid then suddenly he was too busy to meet.... sent me a few emails with a very obviously C&P diet & basically talked a lot of s**t - I chased him up with questions as the stuff he did eventually send me was complete rubbish but he never answered and in the end I gave up & took it as a lesson learned.

I agree that he is very knowledgable....however I would not recommend him.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> This is all a good show of how he can market himself too, 5 pages about him and someone only mentioned his name.


Please post up your Ibiza T shirt just for giggles. It killed me on TM.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll save it for my "Ibiza 2014 pics" on here mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I had a bad experience with Scott also. He was living fairly close to me in Bath and I decided to use him as I needed some help/ideas after a time off training due to cancer. Like many people have said he was very enthusiastic at first, asked me loads of questions and agreed we would meet - but first I had to pay him the money... I paid then suddenly he was too busy to meet.... sent me a few emails with a very obviously C&P diet & basically talked a lot of s**t - I chased him up with questions as the stuff he did eventually send me was complete rubbish but he never answered and in the end I gave up & took it as a lesson learned.
> 
> I agree that he is very knowledgable....however I would not recommend him.


Seems like a running theme with him. Hate this sort of sh1t at the end of the day he is basically just robbing people like you!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Seems like a running theme with him. Hate this sort of sh1t at the end of the day he is basically just robbing people like you!


Girl just getting back into the gym after cancer - doesn't get any lower imo. OK, we may not know the full story but FFS!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'll save it for my "Ibiza 2014 pics" on here mate


Please


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Please


All in good time buddy lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Seems like a running theme with him. Hate this sort of sh1t at the end of the day he is basically just robbing people like you!


It makes me laugh when people say stuff like "He's alright when you see through all the bullsh1t" about people they know.

They're basically saying "Once you accept the fact that he's a bit of a pr**k you'll be ok".


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Some people think he's great others think he's bad. I think he's ok


This is how I view marmite


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Girl just getting back into the gym after cancer - doesn't get any lower imo. OK, we may not know the full story but FFS!!


Exactly! Horrendous really!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Girl just getting back into the gym after cancer - doesn't get any lower imo. OK, we may not know the full story but FFS!!


I didn't actually go into details with him via email, I had agreed with him that we would meet as we lived close & we would go over everything then. He told me I had to pay via bank transfer first as he needed to know I was serious about using him.

He just sent me some basic questions about what I was eating & how I'd been training etc - I told him I'd been off for a while due to illness but didn't go into details why & then never got the chance as he was too busy so kept sending three line emails...

Anyhow....all in the past but its good to share experiences eh


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Smitch said:


> It makes me laugh when people say stuff like "He's alright when you see through all the bullsh1t" about people they know.
> 
> They're basically saying "Once you accept the fact that he's a bit of a pr**k you'll be ok".


Hahaha I know! Its take for example Phil Learner, you don't hear people every saying "yea he's a **** but once you get passed that he's wicked at what he does" absolute fcking joke, he is awesome because he knows how to treat people and doesn't rip people off.

The fitness industry really does rely so much on reputation so the ones that fck others over will never make it big.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I didn't actually go into details with him via email, I had agreed with him that we would meet as we lived close & we would go over everything then. He told me I had to pay via bank transfer first as he needed to know I was serious about using him.
> 
> He just sent me some basic questions about what I was eating & how I'd been training etc - I told him I'd been off for a while due to illness but didn't go into details why & then never got the chance as he was too busy so kept sending three line emails...
> 
> Anyhow....all in the past but *its good to share experiences *eh


Its much better to share good experiences though! Hopefully you have found someone better now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gymfit said:


> I didn't actually go into details with him via email, I had agreed with him that we would meet as we lived close & we would go over everything then. He told me I had to pay via bank transfer first as he needed to know I was serious about using him.
> 
> He just sent me some basic questions about what I was eating & how I'd been training etc - I told him I'd been off for a while due to illness but didn't go into details why & then never got the chance as he was too busy so kept sending three line emails...
> 
> Anyhow....all in the past but its good to share experiences eh


Well, hope you have healed up and moved on from the illness and the other stuff.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Seems hit and miss with him tbh. My old training partner he ripped off. Took over 3 months to eventually get his money back after constant emails to get it. Then there's people on here like Liam who really rate him so it's the chance you take I suppose.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure how to multi quote but..... yes all good now thank you :-D still not back into training.....need a kick up the ass lol!!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Doesn't he charge a grand a month!?

I thought of using him myself until I did some digging, I cant afford to take a chance with that sort of money!


----------



## emily777 (Apr 24, 2020)

Terrible experience, I paid for his service weighing 57 kg at 165 cm and was placed on low calories (900) which were clearly taken from someone else's plan (I could see a date on the screenshot from over a week before I even signed up) and it didn't take into account any likes or dislikes. He also had me doing so much exercise I was in a 1800 calorie deficit a day. By 3 days I felt so unwell I had to seek medical help and by the time I had reported this to him he absolutely doubted that this had happened and very unprofessionally slated our conversation on Instagram publicly. Absolutely dangerous approach to training, I've lost out on money and am still feeling unwell I would advise everyone to AVOID him!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

emily777 said:


> Terrible experience, I paid for his service weighing 57 kg at 165 cm and was placed on low calories (900) which were clearly taken from someone else's plan (I could see a date on the screenshot from over a week before I even signed up) and it didn't take into account any likes or dislikes. He also had me doing so much exercise I was in a 1800 calorie deficit a day. By 3 days I felt so unwell I had to seek medical help and by the time I had reported this to him he absolutely doubted that this had happened and very unprofessionally slated our conversation on Instagram publicly. Absolutely dangerous approach to training, I've lost out on money and am still feeling unwell I would advise everyone to AVOID him!!


 There's a few threads on here unfortunately.


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

What's his Instagram?


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

lancs_lad said:


> What's his Instagram?


 https://instagram.com/francisdiet?igshid=1qvevlodddxly


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

LordOfTheManor said:


> I follow Scott on twitter, and I like his approach to training and diet. I was thinking of using him as an online coach maybe. Anybody have any feedback on results they've maybe had or know details of what his plans are like?
> 
> Any comments welcome,
> 
> cheers


 Save your money using Scott and invest it with someone who i can't rate enough @Pscarb


----------

